# Meriwether Trophy Club



## George Christenberry (Jan 19, 2010)

CMC Hunt Club Looking for a few NEW Members for 2016!

[/SIZE]CMC HUNT CLUB


We are a trophy-managed whitetail (130 inches) and turkey hunt club with hunting property in Meriwether Co., GA.  We currently have over 2400 acres of hardwood and pine forests on two tracts of land convenient to metro Atlanta, Columbus and LaGrange, GA. 

 The property is managed and planted to consistently produce quality, trophy bucks and gobblers.  CMC members have access to a well-appointed lodge nestled in the woods with amenities you would find at a high-end hunting facility.

 CMC Hunt Club is looking for a few new members for the 2016 season. This club has hunted the same primary land since 1987 (900 acres)and has established food plots and consistently harvested trophy bucks. We have memberships available for our Log Lodge for $2800 and camping memberships for $1800. Contact George Christenberry at gchristenberry@bellsouth.net  or 770-331-3110. 

We also offer Quail and Pheasant hunting under separate fees for our membership. We are showing the property each weekend give us a call.  We have an aggressive protein feeding program and food plot budget for 2016. We also use a smart phone electronic pin board system for convenience and safety.

Look at our web site for more info on properties, rules, lodging etc. This site is under revision for updates for 2016.

 A few slots open for 2016. We did not post on GON last year because all open slots were filled from our previous waiting list.

Website      WWW.CMCHUNTCLUB.COM
http://forum.gon.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=739858&stc=1&d=1373636469


----------



## Rangerboats (Jan 19, 2010)

I may be missing something but if approved how much are dues? Great looking place!!


----------



## WaterHunter (Jan 27, 2010)

Do the fees cover turkey hunting too?    Nice looking website by the way.


----------



## mbrowland (Jan 27, 2010)

How many members do you currently have and what is the max number?


----------



## mbrowland (Jan 29, 2010)

Will be in the area on Tuesday and would like to view.  When do you show the property.   Two ethical hunters.....


----------



## james r miller (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey , Guess what ? The GON finally got around to making me legal today. It only took a week or so for them  to add me to their server.


----------



## james r miller (Feb 4, 2010)

Did you get my last reply?


----------



## Swamp Kill (Feb 26, 2010)

*Club*

Hey George, any camping memberships spots available yet? 

Are you still just looking for members just for lodging?


----------



## tommy jacobs (Mar 1, 2010)

*?????*

How many acres, how many members??????


----------



## gizmodawg (Jan 22, 2011)

very interested please call 770 823 1923
Thanks, Neal


----------



## Swamp Kill (Jan 23, 2011)

Any $ 1500 memberships this year George? 
Are you still just looking for $2500 lodge memberships?
Did you ever go to a pin in board or you still have to call all members to let them know where you are gonna hunt?


----------



## George Christenberry (Jan 10, 2012)

Check web site at www.cmchuntclub.com


----------



## Bradley Manning (Jan 20, 2012)

whats the cost


----------



## George Christenberry (Feb 10, 2012)

I have a time slot open to show property Saturday afternoon....call 770-331-3110


----------



## George Christenberry (Feb 14, 2012)

PM posted last night to HR


----------



## Swamp Kill (Feb 16, 2012)

*Club*

George has a very nice place here


----------



## George Christenberry (Feb 17, 2012)

Turkey season is close and we are seeing birds each time we show our land.....call for an appointment to see our property 770-331-3110.


----------



## Mike7474 (Feb 19, 2012)

How many MEMBERS for the 1100 acres?


----------



## Boar Hog (Feb 25, 2012)

How many members max will you have?


----------



## George Christenberry (Mar 15, 2012)

We will top off the memberships at 17 or 18 this year. We will be showing the property through out Feburary.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 16, 2012)

Any lakes on the property? If so what size?


----------



## George Christenberry (Apr 27, 2012)

PM sent.


----------



## George Christenberry (Dec 18, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## George Christenberry (Dec 31, 2012)

We will be showing our property each weekend in January and filling our open slots ASAP so call for a time to look around.


----------



## George Christenberry (Jan 15, 2013)

We have two slots open at this writing.


----------



## Nate23 (Jan 23, 2013)

Bump for a solid club.


----------



## mbrowland (Jan 26, 2013)

Guys this is a great place and a good bunch of guys.    My boys and I spent several season with this club before we bought our oun place.


----------



## pilar1899 (Jan 28, 2013)

This past season was my first in this club and it is truly great property with a great group of guys.


----------



## pilar1899 (Feb 8, 2013)

Bump


----------



## George Christenberry (Feb 18, 2013)

Only a couple slots still available for 2013.


----------



## George Christenberry (Feb 25, 2013)

Turkey season real close..we have a couple of cabin slots still available for 2013.


----------



## liv2bowhunt (Mar 8, 2013)

Would you entertain the idea of a turkey only membership?


----------



## George Christenberry (Mar 12, 2013)

Turkey season week after next and our birds are talking! Still have a few slots open. Call George at 770-331-3110.


----------



## George Christenberry (Mar 14, 2013)

Added 750 prime trophy and duck acres to our club today! March 14, 2013. Best Duck pond in Meriwether Co. Will offer dove shoots.


----------



## George Christenberry (Apr 16, 2013)

PM sent...


----------



## George Christenberry (Jul 2, 2013)

Duck Hunting and Dove shoot 2013


----------



## George Christenberry (Jul 2, 2013)

PM sent


----------



## George Christenberry (Jul 7, 2013)

Forgot to mention Duck memberships without Dove shoot $800


----------



## George Christenberry (Jul 12, 2013)

PM sent


----------



## George Christenberry (Jan 17, 2014)

We have two slots available...Call to set time to look at property.


----------



## capjr717 (Jan 17, 2014)

Are the slots the $1500 or $2500 Cabin?


----------



## MOUNTAINZ2 (Jan 20, 2014)

how much for turkey hunting only ??


----------



## George Christenberry (Jan 21, 2014)

We presently don't have a Turkey only membership.


----------



## George Christenberry (Jan 21, 2014)

The membership slots that are open this year are our full membership slots and they are $2650 for the full use of the lodge and properties year round. Give me a call if you want more detail...george at 770-331-3110


----------



## George Christenberry (Jan 23, 2014)

We will be at the properties this weekend ...call if you would like to look around.


----------



## Jed (Feb 3, 2014)

If you still have openings for 2014-2015 I am very interested.


----------



## George Christenberry (Feb 5, 2014)

2014  slots still available ...give us a call George 770-331-3110


----------



## Stealthdiver (Feb 10, 2014)

I'd be interested in quail and pheasant and dove only. Possibly any lakes for fishing. No deer hunting at all for me. Let me know if this is a possibility.
thanks, frank


----------



## George Christenberry (Feb 24, 2014)

*2014 slots*

All slots filled for 2014..go to our web site and contact us if you would like to be placed on 2015 waiting list.


----------

